# Backup Beeper



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wonder if it's anything like my Cobalt - the turn signal and door chimes come from the left front door speaker. Does your turn signal make noise? How about your door chimes?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I wonder if it's anything like my Cobalt - the turn signal and door chimes come from the left front door speaker. Does your turn signal make noise? How about your door chimes?


Funny you mention that, I was just thinking about this as I came back to check on the post. I didn't happen to notice anything abnormal about the turn signal, can't be sure about the door chime though as I usually don't leave my key in when I open the door. I'll double check on that today.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A reset wouldn't hurt. The sound comes from the radio, so I'd check to make sure everything is OK on that front.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

UPDATE on my observations today.

1) The door chime when key is in ignition and door is open (which emits from the door speaker) operates as normal.
2) The turn signal ticker (which emits from the small A-pillar speaker) operates as normal.
3) The backup beeper (which also emits from the A-pillar speaker) is barely audible. I had to turn off the blower fan and could barely hear the beeping over the idling of the engine. Just to mention again, it had worked briefly yesterday when I arrived to work the first time I put it in reverse to back in to the parking spot. I was surprised to hear it actually work and when I parked the car, I tried again to put it in reverse. The second time I tried the sound was, again, practically inaudible. Hasn't worked properly since then. I'm going to try and disconnect the battery tomorrow after work to see if a reset of that sorts fixes the issue. If no one has any ideas of anything else I could try or hasn't experienced this sort of thing, I'll probably just end up taking it to the dealer. I have the extended warranty but honestly can't remember if it's B2B extended warranty or not. I guess I'll find out.

FYI for anyone interested the "Button Chime (High/Low)" option in the settings of your MyLink menu not only turns up or down the menu selections, but also turns up or down the volume of the turn signal. I just realized that today when playing with the settings. My default it is Low.


----------

